
ASP.NET MVC - Living in a Web Forms World - kyro
http://blog.eworldui.net/post/2008/05/ASPNET-MVC---Living-in-a-Web-Forms-World.aspx
======
bigtoga
Oh kyro - you've committed the sin of posting a Microsoft programming language
on YC. Shame on you.

